# PA amber light law?



## 2005_Sierra

Is there any amber light law in the state of PA? I did a search on google and didn't get any real answers, so i figured I'd ask on here


----------



## festerw

Here you go.



> Chapter 45, Subchapter D, Section 4572
> (b) Flashing or revolving yellow lights.--Vehicles authorized pursuant to the provisions of sections 6106 (relating to designation of emergency vehicles by Pennsylvania State Police) and 6107 (relating to designation of authorized vehicles by department), tow trucks and vehicles used for snow removal may be equipped with one or more flashing or revolving yellow lights. The manner in which the light or lights shall be displayed and the intensity shall be determined by regulation of the department.


----------



## cubanb343

Some state troopers will bust balls about white strobe hide-a-ways, but not all. Never had an issue with the amber lights on the roof


----------



## dirt digger

i have amber 4 corners and another 2 ambers in the grille and 2 next to the license plate and run them when I am the escort truck for moving farm equipment. I also have a mini-bar for the roof of my truck when we are moving the really big stuff (14' wide) when i have to block traffic on some of the narrower roads around here and have never had a problem (state police barracks is 2 miles down the road)

then again maybe the cops don't even know the rules


----------



## deere615

I never really found too much I have my 1500 decked out and more will be added to my 2500hd this summer


----------



## m.$terner

anybody know about delaware? I know you cant run red or blue anything on a vehicle but never asked about amber.


----------

